# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB, kasaplar kulübü

## iputisamo

AB, kasaplar kulübü ...............Hulki Cevizoğlu

Ermeni soykırımı iftiraları, usta gazeteci Hulki Cevizoğluğnun Kanaltürkğte yayınlanan Ceviz Kabuğu programında masaya yatırıldı. Katılımcılardan Prof.Dr.İlber Ortaylı sahte soykırımı iddialarına destek veren Avrupa Birliğiğnin bir kasaplar kulübü olduğunu söyledi. n 

AB, kasaplar kulübü 

TARİHİ GERüEKLER 

Ceviz Kabuğuğna katılan konuklar, tarihi belgeler ışığındasözde Ermeni soykırımı yalanlarını bir bir ortaya çıkardı. Doç.Dr.Yusuf Sarınay, sözde Ermeni soykırımı iddiaları ile ilgili belgelerin ve tarihi gerçeklerin Türklerğden yana olduğunu belirterek, Ermeni Taşnak örgütlerinin 3-4 yıl içinde katlettiği 524 bin Türk ve Müslüman nüfusunu çıkardıklarını söyledi.

Ermeni soykırımı iftiraları, Ceviz Kabuğuğnda masaya yatırıldı. Program katılımcılarından Prof.Dr.İlber Ortaylı sahte soykırımı iddialarına destek veren Avrupa Birliğiğnin bir kasaplar kulübü olduğunu söyledi


Sahte belgeler deşifre edildi 

GERüEKLERİN tartışıldığı program Ceviz Kabuğuğnda propaganda amaçlı sahte belgelerde konuşuldu. Programın konuklarından Sadık Usta, Amerika Başkanı Wilsonğun 1920 tarihinde Dışişleri Bakanlığığnın Kafkasya Bölümüğne hazırlattığı, Türkiyeğyi dörde bölen (Ermenistan, Lazistan, Kürdistan ve diğer etnik parçalar) haritayı Türk halkından gizlendiğini belirterek, gerçekleri gözler önüne serdi. üte yandan; Türk ordusundan kaçmış, Fransız ve Rus üniformalı Ermeni birliklerinin Türk ordusuna karşı savaştıklarını, yoğun ve geniş bir Ermeni silahlanmasının olduğunu kanıtlayan belgeleri masaya yatırarak ğAmerikağnın ve Batılı devletlerin yönlendirdiği kampanyaların resimleri var bu belgeseldeğ diye konuştu. 

TüRKLERE İşKENCE 

Ganimgil ise, Ermenilerğin zarar gördüğü Fransızlarğın üniformasını giydiklerini, ama Ermenilerğe en büyük zararı da Fransızlarğın verdiğinin altını çizdi. Yazar Sadık Usta, belgeleri dökmeye devam etti: ğAslında en büyük tehcir Türklerğe ve Müslümanlarğa yapılmıştır. 1912ğde Edirneğnin işgaliyle milyonlarca Türkğe işkence yapılmıştır, bunların canlı görüntüleri var. Ermenilerğin sürekli kullandıkları kafataslarından oluşan bir piramit resmi var. Bunları bir Rus ressamının 1915 sözde Ermeni soykırımına atfen yaptığı söyleniyor, oysa ressam, soykırım olduğu söylenen tarihten çok önce, 1904 yılında öldü. Fotoğraflar göstererek, National Geographicğde yayımlanmış sahte görüntüler de var. Türklerğin zulmünden kaçan Ermenilerğin giysileri lime limedir, açlık içindedirler. Ama fotoğrafta gördüğünüz gibi üstleri lime lime edilmiştir, ama iç mintanları tertemiz. Suratları ise pudralanmıştır.ğ Programa telefonla katılan Prof.Dr.İlber Ortaylı, ğGenositi kafamızdan silelim. Bu ne Ermenistanğa ne de Türkiyeğye bir şey getirmez. Bu tamamen diyaspora Ermenileriğnin büyüttüğü bir meseledir. Başka politik yolları denememiz lazım. Genosit meselesinde bizim çok sıkı durmamız lazım. AB karşısında taviz verilmeyecek. Bu çok önemli. AB gelip geçer, tarih bir sürü birliği, politik yapılanmaları sürükler götürür ama böyle bir genosit damgası adamın üstünde kalır. Tarih savunmamız çok zayıftır. Nereden gelirseniz gelin sizin pasaportunuz Türkğtür. Bu pasaportu taşıyorsak bu bizim üzerimizde kalırğ diyerek ABğyi kasaplar kulübü olarak nitelendirdi. Belgesel yönetmeni Hakan Ganimgil de , ğProf.Ortaylı, diyasporayı suçluyor ama Amerika da dahil bazı Avrupa ülkeleri bunu destekliyor. Diyaspora yaratılan bir şeydir. Sayın Ortaylı, emperyalist kelimesini lügatından silmişğ şeklinde tepki verdi. 

AMAüLARI BüLMEK 

Programa telefonla katılan gazetemiz yazarı ve tarihçi Muhittin Nalbantoğlu da sözde Ermeni soykırımı ile ilgili belgeleri sundu. Nalbantoğlu, Prof.Ortaylığyı marjinal olarak nitelendirdi ve onun gibi marjinal kalmış kitaplar olduğuna değinerek, tarihten örnekler verdi. Nalbantoğlu, ğProf.Ortaylığnın söylediğinin aksine sözde Ermeni soykırımına karşı yeterince yazılmış kitap vardırğ diye konuştu. Nalbantoğlu, Batılılarğın Türkiye üzerindeki emellerine işaret ederek, düne kadar üek Cumhuriyetiğni, Yugoslavyağyı parçalamadan almadıklarını belirtti ve Türkiyeğyi parça parça edip öyle almak istiyorlar.

Kahramanları kalmamış! 

HULKİ Cevizoğlu, programın sonunda genel değerlendirmesini yaparken şu önemli noktalara dikkat çekti: ğDünyada artık bilimde bile sahtekarlıklar yapılıyor. Dün, dünyayı ayağa kaldıran ve ülkesi Güney Koreğde kahraman ilan edilen Prof.Wong, kök hücre buluşunun sahtekarlık olduğunu kabul etti ve istifa etti. Bilimde bile bunlar yapılırken, politik yalanların daha yaygın olduğunu bilmemiz gerekir. Bizim elimizde soykırım olmadığına ilişkin yüzlerce belge var. Ancak, dünya inanmak istemediği için amacı belge değil. Bu nedenle bizim iyi bir politikaya ve politikacılara ihtiyacımız var. Bu arada, İngiliz gazetesi The Independent, Orhan Pamukğu ğyılın kahramanığ seçmiş. Bu da, İngilizlerğin kendi kahramanları kalmadığının belgesi!.. ülkelerinde seçecek kahraman bulamamışlar, bula bula Orhan Pamukğu bulmuşlar!..ğ

Orhan Pamukğun ğ30 bin Kürt, 1 milyon Ermeni öldürdükğ sözleriyle başlayan ğSözde Ermeni soykırımığ iddialarının tartışıldığı Ceviz Kabuğu programında, inanılmaz bir tarihi gerçek, belgeleriyle ortaya çıktı. Usta gazeteci Hulki Cevizoğluğnun Kanaltürkğte yayınlanan ve 5.5.saat süren Ceviz Kabuğu programında, sözde Ermeni soykırımı iddialarına gerekçe gösterilen sahte belgeler deşifre edildi. Ceviz Kabuğu programına bu hafta, Ermeni soykırımını, çirkin, adi bir propaganda olarak niteleyen Emekli Büyükelçi ve Tarih Araştırmacısı Bilal N. şimşir, sözde Ermeni soykırımı ile ilgili saklanan görüntüler ve sahte belgelerin yer aldığı ğEmperyalist Yalan: Ermeni Soykırımığ adlı kitabın yazarı Sadık Usta ve aynı adlı belgeselin yönetmeni A. Hakan Ganimgil konuk oldu. Tarihten gizlenen bazı gelişmelerin de ortaya çıktığı programda, ğAmerikağnın Adanağyı bombalamak için iki adet savaş gemisi gönderdiğiğ açıklandı. 


ATATüRKğüN SüZü 

Sahte soykırım iddialarına ABğnin destek verdiğini söyleyen Prof.Dr.İlber Ortaylı, ğAB bir kasaplar kulübüdür. Kendi soykırım suçlarını bize yaymak istiyorlar. Bunun ezikliğinden kurtulmak istiyorlar. Geçmişleri kasaplıklarla doludur. AB gelip geçer, tarih bir sürü birliği, politik yapılanmaları sürükler götürür ama böyle bir genosit damgası adamın üstünde kalırğ dedi. Programın stüdyo konuğu emekli büyükelçi ve tarih araştırmacısı Bilal şimşir de, ğAlmanyağnın kültüründe soykırım var, edebiyatında var. Biz de yoktur. Olsaydı, Osmanlılar en güçlü oldukları zamanda soykırım yapardı, dünyanın da sesi çıkmazdı. Ama bizim kültürümüzde, tarihimizde böyle bir olay yoktur, kavramı bile yokturğ ifadelerini kullandı. şimşir, belgeleri açıklarken Atatürkğün bu konudaki sözlerine de değindi ve ğAtatürk, ğtehcire gerek vardığ demiştirğşeklinde konuştu. Bu arada, Ceviz Kabuğuğnu telefonla arayan Silahlı Kuvvetler Akademesi eski Komutanı E. Tuğgeneral Halil şimşek de, soykırım iddiacılarına tazminat ödemeyi kabul eden Fransız sigorta şirketi Axağnın Oyak şirketi ile ilişkilerine değindi. E.Tuğgeneral şimşek, Hulki Cevizoğluğnun sorusu üzerine, ğOyak, Axa şirketi ile ilişkisini kesmelidir. Gönlümüz bunu istiyorğ dedi.


524 BİN TüRK KATLEDİLDİ 

Ceviz Kabuğu programına telefonla katılan Devlet Arşivleri Genel Müdürü Doç.Dr.Yusuf Sarınay, sözde Ermeni soykırımı iddiaları ile ilgili belgelerin ve tarihi gerçeklerin Türklerğden yana olduğunu belirterek, Ermeni Taşnak örgütlerinin 3-4 yıl içinde katlettiği 524 bin Türk ve Müslüman nüfusunu çıkardıklarını söyledi. Doç.Sarınay, ğNüfus bilimcilerin ve Justin McCartyğnin de söylediği gibi, 2 milyona yakın kayıp var, ama belgeleyemediğimiz, faili belli olmayanları bu listeye dahil etmedikğ açıklamasını yaptı. Cevizoğlu, ğIrakğta bile bu kadar ağır bombardıman altında ölenlerin sayısı 30-40 bin civarında. 524 bin katledilen Türkğten bahsediyorsunuz. Atom bombası atıldığı zaman 200 bin kişi öldü. Tek tek silahla, baltayla, bıçakla öldürülen insanlarımızın sayısı 524 bin. Bu inanılmaz bir rakam. İnanılmaz bir Türk soykırımı. Bu gerçeklere rağmen dünya sağır, dünya körğ dedi. 


DüNYA SUSUYOR 

Programı telefonla arayan Ankara üniversitesi Ziraat Fakültesiğnden Azeri Türkü Doç.Dr.Hanım Halilova, Ermeni çetelerinin dedesinin bağırsaklarını deştiklerini, kadınları ve çocukları camiye doldurarak yakmak istediklerinin canlı şahidi olduğunu belirterek, ğRuslar ikili oynuyordu. Bir taraftan Ermenilere destek veriyor bir taraftan çocukların ve kadınların öldürülmesine izin vermiyorlardığ dedi. Doç.Halilova, ğAzerbaycanğa bir Ermeni saldırısı var ama dünya susuyor. Bir milyon insanımız çadırlarda yaşıyor. Topraklarımızın yüzde 20ğsi işgal altında, maalesef dünya susuyor. Bir askeri kadın taburu kurduk ve 20ğye yakın kadınımız şehit oldu, yine de dünya sustuğ şeklindeki konuşmasıyla ekran başındaki izleyicilere duygulu anlar yaşattı ve dünyada Yahudi ve Ermeni lobisi olmak üzere iki büyük lobi olduğunun altını çizerek, ğBence Yahudiler sözde Kürdistanğa, Rusya ve Almanya da Büyük Ermenistanğa destek veriyorğ 
diye konuştu. 


ABD, Adanağyı bombalayacaktı 

GANİMGİL, Türk kamuoyuna ilk defa fotoğrafları gösterdiklerini kaydederek, ğNisan 1909ğda Adanağda bir piskopos, Ermeni gençliğini örgütleyerek isyan çıkarıyor ve Osmanlı ordusu isyanı bastırıyor. Daha sonra Amerika, Ermenilerğe sahip çıkmak ve Adanağyı bombalamak üzere Türkiye karasularına iki gemi yolluyor. Resmi tarih diyorlar, resmi tarih bunların saklanmasıdırğ dedi. şimşir, ğTeröre karşı savaş açtık diyor Amerikalılar, Ermeni teröristleri cezasız kaldı. Bugün bunlar çoğu Ermenistan Cumhuriyetiğnde devlet korumasında cezasız olarak dolaşıyorlar. Hatta protokollere de dahil ediliyorlarğ dedi ve kendisine acı gelen bir olayı daha anlattı. Gençliğimin 7 yılının geçtiği çok sevdiğim Mülkiye Siyasal Bilgiler Fakültesiğnde hiçbir ünlü adı yok. Mesela Paris Büyükelçimiz İsmail Erez ve diğerleri mülkiyelidir. Mülkiyeğde birçok fotoğraf var, İnek bayramı nedeniyle inek heykeli var. Ama bu mekanda şehit edilen hiçbir diplomatın adı yokğ dedi. Cevizoğlu, ğEğer doğruysa bu dediğiniz durum tam bir rezaletğ diye konuştu.

----------

